
Show HN: Data science with esoteric programming languages blog - andrewnc
https://andrewnc.github.io/blog/blog.html
======
andrewnc
Hey HN!

I started blogging back in November. I'm a data science / ML person by day and
a programming languages lover by night. I combined those two interests with
this blog.

I have several posts you may find interesting, I'd love feedback.

I'm sure there are many errors, so I'm pretty nervous sharing this with the
world, but I'm proud of the work and hope you find it useful :)

